

HackerRank Will Host Hackathon, Bringing College Students To Hot Startups - rvivek
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/07/hackerrank-back-to-school/

======
rvivek
The direct link to the contest is here:
<https://www.hackerrank.com/backtoschool>

